# Shaving without cutting my chin!



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Hi all. Most of my 41 years, I've been a guy that shaves with an electric razor. For certain nocturnal activities, and for a generally improved quality of apperance, lately I've been using a 5 blade razor and shaving cream to shave my face. Usually once a week or when my face is a bit rough and I have occasion to need it smooth.

I usually find it helps to knock it down with the electric razor first. I've found it helps to apply light pressure to the pivoting blade so it stays on my face instead of getting snagged and rotating off.

I might be using sub-optimal equipment since I'm using a store-brand razor.

I would prefer to do a better job without cuts, and I'd appreciate any tips.


----------



## wifelover (Dec 19, 2012)

Try getting an old-style shaving brush and a safety razor with disposable blades. Make sure that you change the blades regularly so that they are always sharp. Wash and lather your face first with water that is as hot as you can bear.

I have always gotten really irritated skin from shaving, but actually look forward to shaving with my brush and old fashioned safety razor. Back to the basics!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

personally I found the Gillette Fusion Proglide to be amazing in a clean and good quick shave.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Basicly I'm using a store brand knock-off of the Fusion Proglide. I've noticed I tend to get better results in the shower, and I suspect that the basic Barbasol shaving cream can probably be improved upon.

As for safety razors, I'd be interested in a good resource in understanding how to work with them.


----------



## ManUp (Nov 25, 2012)

Shave in the shower. No razor burn, nicks, or cuts. The hot water and steam soften the skin and make it less likely to be irritated.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I assume you are shaving downward (with the direction of growth) instead of upward or across...

Me, right out of the shower before my skin dries.. In a pinch, a hot towel also helps if I skip the shower. Also use a quality shaving cream... I like gels. Weird though... I rash out with electric razors.


----------



## Texman4268 (Feb 28, 2013)

I found that the Shick Hydro 5 blade razor gives me a closer shave than the Gillette Fusion. 
I also use a shaving brush from The Art of Shaving and use C.O Bigelow shave cream I found at Bath and Body Works. 

I also use a pre shave oil from The Art of Shaving...there are some other brands I found on Amazon that are cheaper. 

I also recently found an inexpensive old fashioned safety razor that uses a razor blade. 
I go over my face with the Hydro razor first, then lather up again and use the razor blade one. 

I also shave in the shower....makes all the difference in the world. 

Hope this helps, best of luck!


----------



## yellowledbet (Sep 5, 2012)

The store brand and name brand are not comparable. I have made that mistake. 

Get face hot in shower
Lather with cream. Let sit for a minute or two
Shave against grain. 
On chin take small strokes


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Barbasol? No.

I use a gel-based shave creme, NOT store brand as they dry too quickly. I have found a two-blade disposable razor (again, NOT store brand) works just fine. Replace the razor every week.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

I go with the grain on the first pass and against it on the second. And in some areas of the face it helps to pull the skin taut.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I say go back to the electric shaver. Don't have to worry about cuts, can basically do it without thinking very much. Much easier.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Best shave I ever got was from an old Gillette safety razor. It was my dad's. I tried it once after he passed away. It is the best shave short of a barber and straight razor, hands down. You have to be careful, though. You can really cut yourself.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I still use a Remington electric razor daily...have been doing so for years. Quick, easy, no cuts or scrapes.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I use any blade without cream and on the way to work while driving lol. The trick is to go over it repeatedly and lightly, instead of pressing down (which causes the cuts), but have it at certain angles depending on length -> when it's thick and such, go with the grain, when it's cut down to size, go against it, etc.

Electric shavers are easier but I have no idea where mine went. I blame the wife for stealing it!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, I am in love with the almost discontinued Sensor razor.

As far as shaving cream...I don't use any. I use soap. regular soap and no brush.

So you make faces when you shave? Stretch the skin at all? Twist your neck (I generally don't and rarely cut myself)

I shave in the shower with soap and my favorite razor (5 blades IMO, is WAY too much. Five chances to nick yourself and not a small enough surface to handle the curves. Great on the flat though. I nicked myself a lot when I tried a five blade.


----------



## 28down (Feb 26, 2013)

Just walmart knockoffs with soap but in a hot shower works best for me!


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Find your razor of choice, when you feel it tugging then replace. 

The key is the hot water towel. What do barbers do? You always see them put a hot towel over the face. Just use a wash cloth and keep the water hot. You want about one minute of soak to soften up the hairs. 

I have tried several electrics over the years and they irritate my face.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Yup, like JCD, Gillette Sensor, in the shower, soap. Several passes hardly ever get cut. 

I have a Braun electric that I will use when off camping and etc and wont be showering or don’t want to deal with it. I’ve noticed after I’ve been electric shaving for a few days I’ll nick when I go back to the blade.

I also nick when the blade is getting dull so change out ever couple weeks – the brand name Sensor cartridges do last that long so I think they’re worth the extra money.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

Switch to old fashioned wet shaving and a safety razor.

The multi blade thing really makes it so much easier to cut yourself. You have to really dig into the skin because your skin cant get between the blades otherwise.

Also do two passes if its long and you haven't shaved in a while. The first with the grain, then against.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Be forewarned... I can get very detail oriented in a quest to find the most appropriate way of doing things, and so this question can be one of those.



gbrad said:


> I say go back to the electric shaver. Don't have to worry about cuts, can basically do it without thinking very much. Much easier.


1) I don't get a smooth enough face this manner for my technique.
2) Although my wife doesn't admit to being affected by how much I work on looking good for her, she very clearly responds to things like when I put extra effort into grooming and choosing good clothes.

I'm very hairy, so my facial hairs are numerous and the individual hairs are tough. I can get good results with a new electric razor, but I don't think it lasts more than a month or two. Buying replacement blades to keep up would cost more, and the results wouldn't be as good.

In general, this falls under the category of something that's worth doing IMO, and often there's often a degree of difficulty associated with things that are worth doing.

I also can't stand rechargeable electric razors. The batteries only last so long until they fail to hold a charge at all, and they won't even stay full speed while being used with the plug attached. 



> As far as shaving cream...I don't use any. I use soap. regular soap and no brush.


Somewhat seperate topic, I keep up my man parts since having a vasectomy and soap in the shower works great for that. I haven't had results as good with my face with soap.

A part of the difficulty I have with the shower is that I'm working without being able to see what I'm doing. I wear glasses, contacts are a no-go for me, and in the shower they fog up... I don't have a mirror anyway. But I do get my best results in the shower, and then going by feel.



> I found that the Shick Hydro 5 blade razor gives me a closer shave than the Gillette Fusion.
> I also use a shaving brush from The Art of Shaving and use C.O Bigelow shave cream I found at Bath and Body Works.
> 
> I also use a pre shave oil from The Art of Shaving...there are some other brands I found on Amazon that are cheaper.
> ...


This sounds worth trying.

I'm in a good place, actually in the past week things have really improved and I'm kind of in need of keeping my face well shaved to a point where I might need to give up the electric razor so I'm good to go at any time. It's a good problem to have.

The safety razor sounds interesting, but for now I'm going to consider that to be on the back burner and save that idea for if and when I need to take it to the next level.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

captainstormy said:


> Switch to old fashioned wet shaving and a safety razor.
> 
> The multi blade thing really makes it so much easier to cut yourself. You have to really dig into the skin because your skin cant get between the blades otherwise.
> 
> Also do two passes if its long and you haven't shaved in a while. The first with the grain, then against.


True – absolute best shave other than a good barber with a straight edge in my book, but you got to be a bit more careful with the approach angle and I have never mastered the safety razor in the shower – I gotta’ have mirror and watch what I’m doing.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

WillK said:


> . . . .The safety razor sounds interesting, but for now I'm going to consider that to be on the back burner and save that idea for if and when I need to take it to the next level.


Next level. Dude you gotta’ get into some of the Old School aftershaves. Not just the SkinBracer, AquaVelva, Brute and Old Spice but look for some of the real turn of the prior century stuff like Clubman, Lilac Vegetal, Bay Rum, Florida Water, Quinine Water.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Re: Shaving without cutting my chin!*



SpinDaddy said:


> Next level. Dude you gotta’ get into some of the Old School aftershaves. Not just the SkinBracer, AquaVelva, Brute and Old Spice but look for some of the real turn of the prior century stuff like Clubman, Lilac Vegetal, Bay Rum, Florida Water, Quinine Water.


I use clubman. The ladies love it.


----------



## Time4Joy (Dec 13, 2012)

Check out "Art of Shaving." First class stuff. You don't need to buy the razors there, a Gillette Pro Glide is essentially the same thing. Do buy the Art of Shaving soap and prep shaving oil. I like Sandalwood and it leaves a nice soft scent. Don't just shave to get it over with, shave as a part of an important ritual.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Use a 15-20k Japanese water stone. Hone the full length of the stone without raising blade....

Same number of strokes on each side. Should only need to hone 1-2 times a year. 

Use a good quality strop, 3-4 strokes each direction. Use a real hair shaving brush, and high quality cake shaving soap. 

You will find that after stropping the blade will actually seem sharper every shave for 3-4 shaves. You can switch hands for each side of your face, but I prefer to only use my right hand. 

Let the little woman watch... 

Good luck
the woodchuck


----------

